# Addt'l codes needed dx.632 missed abortion



## she803 (Feb 2, 2011)

I work in Radiology. been getting alot of denials for dx 640.90 and 640.03 for cpt codes 76856 pelvic ultrasound. all reports state bleeding during pregnancy as reason for procedure. however, some reports also state nonviable fetus less than 22 wks. my question is, what additional codes are needed for dx 632 ?

Thanks


----------



## preserene (Feb 3, 2011)

As per my knowledge,first of all, the CPT code 76856 is for nonobstetrical U/S.- complete or partial , other than the gestational, meaning mostly gynecological. The bleeding is not from gynec origin but  it is associated with pregnancy less than 22weeks of pregnancy,which again is against assigning for 76856.
missed abortion CPT code has got to go with 7680x- 7681x series.
Can you give much more details as regards to weeks of gestation for the case under study,
and a brief history and the the documented diagnoses, physical examination findings as to the status of cervix etc,to help this out?

as such, the diagnoses codes 632 and 640.0x would appropriate for the scenerio.
Thank you.


----------

